# Trout is open!!



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool video. Did you let your boy catch any?


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Lol....i got his ass outta bed early...12 yrs old. He wasnt haven too much a fishen


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice video!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Been fishing Matlacha pass over the last month and the trout bite had been fantastic quality fish too! Nice vid…


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey thanks!! The water has been looking a little murky when i go over the bridge so ive been spending a lot of time over in bokeelia area. Water is clear and full of turtle grass. So awesome


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just had a notice of an emergency fisheries closure for Tampa Bay…today. Folks might want to check with FWC. to find out the exact area involved…


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Just had a notice of an emergency fisheries closure for Tampa Bay…today. Folks might want to check with FWC. to find out the exact area involved…


I seen that...red tide. Crappp


----------

